# Teen Model



## dbyrd

From a rustic Barn shoot.


----------



## Alex_B

seems a bit dreamy regarding its mood and it seems to capture a moment of thought in her face (or was it just a cold breeze?  ).

nice in those respects! The colour tone is certainly well chose, b%W might have been too aggressive in contrast for this one.

p/s does not look too teen-ish to me


----------



## WNK

Good tone and pose.  She does seem a bit distressed? frustrated? worried?  Not sure if that really was what you were going for there?


----------



## emogirl

I like it, except for the big back of her hand....otherwise, i like pose, the post processing...etc.. nice moody shot


----------

